# Small quail recall pen



## Warrick (Jan 11, 2012)

Has anyone had success with these?  Living in the suburbs but with large tracks of undeveloped land nearby, I'd like to work the dogs on quail.  Then use the recall pen to recapture at night then put the pen in the garage with the quail for protection.  Years ago I uses a johnney  house on our farm.  It worked pretty good.


----------



## Sam H (Jan 11, 2012)

Warrick said:


> Has anyone had success with these?  Living in the suburbs but with large tracks of undeveloped land nearby, I'd like to work the dogs on quail.  Then use the recall pen to recapture at night then put the pen in the garage with the quail for protection.  Years ago I uses a johnney  house on our farm.  It worked pretty good.




I have used one with REALLY good success...You have to leave a male in it to recall...make sure you have water and food in it also...those solid bird cakes/bars are good for the food...used to use it alot training...should be great for your situation...good luck


----------



## wilber85 (Jan 11, 2012)

Leaving a male in there seems to yield the greatest return.  Food etc helps as well.  They wont return like a pigeon or anything but you can probably salvage a couple birds.


----------



## Jbuchanan (Jan 12, 2012)

I can let you know if they work well soon. I just got one from Lion Country Supply. Hope to pick up some birds in the next couple fo days and see how it goes.


----------



## Warrick (Jan 13, 2012)

The Lion Country supply was the one i was looking at.  I got places to train but as we all know its birds that make a bird dog.


----------



## Pablo15 (Jan 13, 2012)

Ive had great luck by building a 2 story call back pen. Put the males on top and only release females to work with.  The males call the females back in regularly. 
Eventually, the females get so good they are very much like wild quail in that they will flush pretty quick. 
When you first get pen raised birds they wont fly very far and may need coaxing to flush. After a few weeks they flush just like wild quail.


----------



## muckalee (Jan 14, 2012)

Pablo, that makes sense.


----------



## Warrick (Jan 31, 2012)

JBuchanan - how is there recall pen working out for you?


----------



## Jbuchanan (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry, meant to get back to you yesterday. So far it has been working pretty decent. 67% recall rate so far based on setting out 3 birds each of the last 2 Sunday afternoons and leaving the recall pen out until the following morning. I only use about a 2 acre field for training so the quail don't fly to far. If i left the pen out longer all of the birds may recall as well, but I have a lot of hawks, foxes, and other pests around so I put them back in an outbuilding after leaving the pen out overnight. The feeder and waterer set up has worked fine. I elevate the pen on a pair of saw horses and put a piece of vinyl underneath for easier clean up and none of my birds have died in the 3 weeks. Bought 12 and still have 10 which is much better than my past experiences.


----------



## Bilijack (Feb 12, 2012)

*need to purchase 30-50 flight ready quail Dublin*

Looking for Quail I can release on our farm for a hunt in the next few weeks.  Dublin Wheeler county area Macon...

I can be reached at 404-375-0444


----------

